# Nikon Z6



## Peter Rogers (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi,
When I connect my Z6 to my Mac, Lightroom CC doesn't recognise it, though Apple's Image Capture does. Is this a Nikon, Adobe or a Mac problem?  Is it likely to be permanent? Can you help please?
Peter Rogers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 6, 2019)

Is Image Capture popping up automatically Peter? If so, does it become available to LR if you close Image Capture?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 6, 2019)

Open Image Capture.
Insert your XQD Card in the Card Reader (preferred over using the camera as a card reader)
At the bottom of image capture, In the "Import to:" Dropdown list box, choose your Lightroom app.  as the target.


----------



## Peter Rogers (Aug 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Is Image Capture popping up automatically Peter? If so, does it become available to LR if you close Image Capture?





Victoria Bampton said:


> No. I opened Image Capture via Finder and Applications. I saw it offered as a work around for those with the same problem as me. However, I now find that LRCC does recognise the camera directly, so the problem is resolved. Could it be that Image Capture established a link between CC and the camera, and LRCC was subsequently able to make use of it? Loved your book on LRCC Edit Like a Pro; absolutely indispensible reading. Many thanks.
> Peter Rogers.


----------



## Peter Rogers (Aug 8, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Open Image Capture.
> Insert your XQD Card in the Card Reader (preferred over using the camera as a card reader)
> At the bottom of image capture, In the "Import to:" Dropdown list box, choose your Lightroom app.  as the target.


Thanks for this. Lightroom CC always recognised the attached card reader immediately. It was only the Z6 camera that it did not recognise. Hence the need for a work around using Image Capture to transfer the images to my hardrive and then importing them to Light room CC from there.
Peter Rogers


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2019)

Peter Rogers said:


> Thanks for this. Lightroom CC always recognised the attached card reader immediately. It was only the Z6 camera that it did not recognise. Hence the need for a work around using Image Capture to transfer the images to my hardrive and then importing them to Light room CC from there.
> Peter Rogers



Image Capture is a two part app. It is always resident to manage images devices. The GUI does not show up until the resident part calls it. If you have instructed the app to invoke LR, the GUI part never gets invoked and LR gets invoked instead. 
If LR is already running, the import dialogue opens in LR when ever a camera card or camera is connected 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Rogers (Aug 9, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Image Capture is a two part app. It is always resident to manage images devices. The GUI does not show up until the resident part calls it. If you have instructed the app to invoke LR, the GUI part never gets invoked and LR gets invoked instead.
> If LR is already running, the import dialogue opens in LR when ever a camera card or camera is connected
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is very helpful. Iam all set up now.
Peter Rogers


----------

